# eberlestock x2 with rifle scabbord $100



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

i bought this pack two years ago and love it. unfortunately it just doesnt fit me very well, i'm pretty thin and the waist belt doesnt cinch down tight enough. the rifle scabbord is awesome and if you adjust the pack right its easy to draw and put back one handed without taking the pack off. there is some minor wear but no stains. the pouches on the outside fit a spotting scope and hydration bladders and the bag expands to easily carry an entire quartered deer. the scabbord is easily removed. $100, located near cabelas in lehi. text 367_0360 thanks


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I sent you a text. Very interested in getting this.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

If I didn't already have an X2 I'd jump all over that. Great pack at a great price. Mine has packed 6 elk and 3 deer. Still going strong. Hope you get it nocturnal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep I have one as well and love it! Packed out my first deer this week and it handled the heavy load just fine! That's a great deal on a great pack.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to JWN for a good looking pack.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats. Just throwing this out there... if you don't want the scabbard for some reason, let me know. I'll buy it from you.


----------

